# Goat Meat



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Who eats their goats? How would you describe it? We have one in the freezer and to me it is soft, that probably sounds weird.... Hope I can start enjoying it since I have a pasture full. This one was not a meat goat, not sure if that makes any difference, and was an intact buck about a year old.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We eat ours and it has essentially replaced beef in our diets! I think it falls right between lamb & venison.

Not sure if you had yours processed or did it yourselves. Some butchers "double" grind the ground meat which does result in a fairly "soft" consistency, not as grainy as ground beef if that makes any sense? We use ours in tacos, shepherd's pie, burgers, soups, etc. We get quite a bit of ground. The BEST part is the loin chops - cooked fast on the grill to medium. We also get shoulder & butt roasts. 

We have tried neck, ribs, etc. and those aren't my favorite.

We have had both meat and dairy breeds and different ages and I haven't personally noticed much difference. As long as an intact buck's skin & the knife used on the skin does not touch the meat then you shouldn't get any bucky flavor to the meat. I do still associate the smell of goat meat cooking with "buck" smell and get a little turned off but I'm trying to ignore that. Beef doesn't smell so great when it is cooking either!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We eat all surplus goats. That includes does and bucks. It is all delicious. I have a meat grinder so I make lots of sausage and ground meat. The other day I found a rather old roast in the back of the freezer that was from a buck we had butchered. I was not sure how it would be so I just put it in the Crock Pot overnight on low. I added some carrots and potatoes in the morning and it made a great stew. Comparable to a chuck roast. I use goat for anything I used to use beef for including spaghetti sauce, taco meat, meat loaf, burgers. 
If you know where commercial meat comes from and start eating what you grow yourself; you'll never go back.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I put the necks in the Crock Pot with extra salt and liquid smoke. After all night on low it is comparable to Kalua Pig (a favorite in Hawaii). We kept barbequing the ribs and found them tough. Last time I put them in the oven on low with salt and liquid smoke. I did not cook them in sauce but made a sauce for dipping. It fell off the bone and was delicious.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

We had it processed, ok that sounds right about the double grind. Maybe if I do my own it wouldn't be that way. The taste isn't bad, I need to get used to eating it is all. We have not bought store (factory farmed) meat from the grocery store in years. 5 years ago we started raising our own cow, but our place is not big enough so decided not to do that again. Then got dairy goats, love my goats, so decided to start eating them instead of beef, so it will be an adjustment, one I am willing to make. We were gifted three yearling llamas, guess what? Yep two are in the freezer and one was sold, pretty darn good! I see I am going to have to try ribs, we LOVE ribs and have cooking them down to an art form. Next time I will get all the cuts, but that will be next year.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You ate llama meat? Interesting...how'd it taste?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

GOOD! They were all young intact males, on the order of beef/lamb. I really like it, they were free, older couple didn't want to deal with them, they were their culls. Wouldn't mind scoring some more next spring!


----------

